

Ask HN: How can I propose a work-from-home deal with my current employer? - sergiotapia

Hi guys, I'm currently working for a company here on a regular 9 to 5 schedule.<p>I'd like to transition over to a work from home arrangement, and have I have no idea how to do this.<p>When I first joined the company 8 months ago, I let my interviewer know that I was actively interested in such an arrangement and he said that it's something we may consider in the future but in the short term that's not something they could accommodate.<p>Do you guys have an pointers on how to smoothly make _the switch_?
======
jack-r-abbit
With out knowing anything about the type of company or the type of
work/responsibilities you have... I'll give this advice: Just talk to the
person who is in a position to "OK" such a thing. Find out if there is a
technical barrier. If there is, offer to assist in working through it. If
there is no technical barrier, then they may just have misgivings about people
working remote. If that is the case, have some things prepared to try to
alleviate those concerns. I would not go in expecting (or even asking for) a
switch directly to full time at home (if that is what your end goal is). That
might be too big of a leap if they have any concerns at all. Perhaps propose 1
or 2 days a week for a fixed period of time (a month or something). Discuss
how you both will measure the success of you working from home at the end of
that fixed period.

------
michaelpinto
It's hard for an outsider to tell what the right answer is, so a few basic
questions you would need to answer are:

Is there a culture of working offsite at the company? Are there other people
doing this in your department? Does your job involve interaction with others,
and is this interaction mission critical in the eyes of your employer? Are you
a really a self starter and is the nature of your work that of a Lone Ranger?
Is your employer really pleased with your work? And are you ready to get a new
job if this isn't the case?

Also is the person who interviewed you who said this someone that you are
working for now? And was it put in writing? Or was it something just said?

~~~
sergiotapia
No other employees work offsite, except our lone lawyer who comes in every 3
weeks give or take. Nobody in my department (Tech) works offsite either.

The company I work for is not a software company, rather it's an education
company that needs some custom software built every couple of weeks. Basically
I meet with the bigwigs every 7 to 10 days and plan out new features. It's a
REALLY laid back job, that's why I would like to work from home.

They are very pleased with my work as I'm a self'starter and have already
saved the company a lot of money due to my diligence.

The person who interviewed me in the Number 2 of the company, and he's my
direct 'handler'.

~~~
michaelpinto
Feel out the Number 2 person, and maybe start off with a day or two at home
and have a real proposal in hand. What's going against you is that there isn't
a culture of this at your company so you're going into unknown territory.

